# Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

*Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

Hallo,
Es ist leider ein Problem aufgetaucht. Ich habe den PC hier stehen, schon Betriebssystem installiert und so weiter, Bildschirm angeschlossen und win7 aktiviert. Nun bin ich auf dem Desktop und versuche die Bildschirmauflösung auf 1920:1080 zu stellen, aber irgendwie bleibt immer ein schwarzer Rand der ca. 2 cm groß ist. Von meiner AMD Rhadeon Gigabyte 7950 hab ich nun schon den Treiber installiert, doch trotzdem bleibt der Desktop mit dem Rand. Was kann ich machen oder mache ich falsch? :S

Samsung SyncMaster s22b350 ist mein Bildschirm, HDMI kabel


----------



## pedi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

im grafikprogramm den overscan einstellen.


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

Ich glaube irgend ein Auflösungsproblem hatte ich auch mal.
So weit ich weiß hat es geholfen im CCC unter Pixelformat das Farbpixelformat auf PC Standard zu stellen.

Eventuell auch die Monitortreiber von Samsung installieren.
http://www.samsung.com/de/support/model/LS22B350HS/EN-downloads


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

Hallo, danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten:

1. guck ich mal ob ich sowas wie overscan finde

2. zuerstmal was ist ccc? und den treiber hab ic grad installiert bringt aber soweit nichts :S


----------



## pedi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

Catalyst Control Center
da findest du die einstellungen für den overscan


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

okay also overscan ist voll eingestellt und kann ich auch nicht verstellen


----------



## pedi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, hatte das gleiche problem wie du, da wars diese einstellung.habe ebenfalls einen samsungmonitor.


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

so ich habe gerade einmal versucht meinen pc mit meinem fernseher zu verbinden und tatsache ist, dass der Rand immer noch da ist, also liegt es nicht an meinem Monitor...


----------



## pedi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

liegts auch nicht. hast du das aktuellste CCC? ging bei mir erst, als die aktuellste  version das CCC installiert war.


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

Bei dem Over/Underscan musst du auf 0 Stellen, ich hoff du weißt das


----------



## pedi (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand trotzt optimaler Auflösung*

nicht unbedingt, ich musste auf +15.


----------

